# Ceramic Guides part2



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

This will spur a little controversy because it is not normal and have already seen some fairly heated opinions. Sage One is being discontinued and replace with the "X", so the One blanks have been on sale and I picked one up. Sage's version of the 10wt 9' 4 piece rod comes in at a finished weight of 4.5 oz. It has 2 stripper guides (double foot MN frame style) and 7 running guides (double foot snakes) with a large loop tip top. My version: 4.55 oz, 20mm Fuji KW Torzite, 12mm KW Torzite, 10 running guides all TLSG 7mm and with a 7mm Torzite Arowana Tip Top. Yep all ceramic guides and a lot of them.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks good Fishsurfer. Nice job! Now go put it to the test. Post up pics.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

That's a good looking rod, but what's the advantage of using all ceramic guides? I thought the snake guides were used for lighter weight and (maybe) better clearing of a knot in the line.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Bruce J said:


> That's a good looking rod, but what's the advantage of using all ceramic guides? I thought the snake guides were used for lighter weight and (maybe) better clearing of a knot in the line.


The knots have to pass through the tip top, so if a knot passes through all the snake guides it is going to get hung up at the TT, this has the greatest chance of doing damage to the rod. On mine it is going to get hung up at most likely the first running guide next to the strippers. All of these guides are titanium frames, much lighter than stainless steel. The chrome plated stainless steel double foot snake guides weight more on the rod tip because of the two feet that have to be wrapped other than the single footed Ti framed L guides. You are not giving up a whole lot here on weight. The snakes also have a grinding affect on the line that you can feel when you use ceramic running guides. The ceramic guides feel smoother. I am not saying that the snakes will tear up your high dollar fly line, the ceramics just feel smoother.


----------



## TXflatman (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice looking rod. I am planning to build to build a fly rod with all ceramic guides to see how I like it.


----------

